# Where to buy seeds, alhaurin el grande/fuengirola



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Please can you all recommend best places i.e. cheapest places with the best selection nearest to Alhaurin el Grande?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

A good range of basic seeds at the right price can be had at AgroMalaga twixt Cartama and Cartama Estacion, immediately below the A357 turnoff, going towards Estacion. 
Guzmans in ADLT have a bigger selection but are more pricey and typical Garden Centre type. They are just on the outskirts of ADLT on the AEG side of town on the main road into town, turn off opposite the garage.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Guzmans in Alhaurin de la Torre???

Jo xxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

jojo said:


> Guzmans in Alhaurin de la Torre???
> 
> Jo xxx


Driving thro' town from the Churianna end, as you begin to leave the shops behind, going uphill there is a Filling Station on your right hand side, on the crest of the hill and on a slight bend to the right. There is a left fork available immediately opposite the garage which looks as though it goes into an Urbanisation. Two hundred metres up there...Guzmans Garden Centre. Got a cafeteria, shop, and plants and trees.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

country boy said:


> Driving thro' town from the Churianna end, as you begin to leave the shops behind, going uphill there is a Filling Station on your right hand side, on the crest of the hill and on a slight bend to the right. There is a left fork available immediately opposite the garage which looks as though it goes into an Urbanisation. Two hundred metres up there...Guzmans Garden Centre. Got a cafeteria, shop, and plants and trees.


Thats the one! They have an amazing selection christmas decorations and displays .... a bit late for that now tho, but its a huge garden centre!!! Yes, its opposite that petrol station BP is it????? There is a sign on the wall on the corner of the left fork!

Jo xxxx


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> Thats the one! They have an amazing selection christmas decorations and displays .... a bit late for that now tho, but its a huge garden centre!!! Yes, its opposite that petrol station BP is it????? There is a sign on the wall on the corner of the left fork!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Thanks guys. Will have a look at Guzmans. Anywhere else where the seeds are cheaper anyone??


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

shoemanpete said:


> Thanks guys. Will have a look at Guzmans. Anywhere else where the seeds are cheaper anyone??


Quote: (from above) A good range of basic seeds at the right price can be had at AgroMalaga twixt Cartama and Cartama Estacion, immediately below the A357 turnoff, going towards Estacion. 

You won't get cheaper, it's where the growers go!


----------

